# Asian countries become a leading source of migrants in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Asia region is becoming a leading source for permanent migration to Australia, reflecting a trend that has become known as the Asian Century. The new Australia's Migration Trends report, released by the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Brendan O'Connor, covers migration activity for 2011/2012, and provides a clear picture of substantial changes in the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Asian countries become a leading source of migrants in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

